# 1.8t crankshaft differences? (manual or auto trans)



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

we have customer car in for an engine- the car is an audi a4 quattro 1.8t with an automatic trans. We have a donor engine that appears to have been from a manual trans car- both are AEB engines though.
the crankshaft looks different where it bolts up to the torque converter- should we be worried about this?
Other than ditching the pilot bearing on the new engine is there anything else we need to do to make this work?
jamie


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: 1.8t crankshaft differences? (imaradiostar)*

Jamie, they are all the same. you can even use an old 80s 1.8 crank.


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t crankshaft differences? (antichristonwheels)*

thanks Art- the mechanic doing the job asked me to investigate. they sure as hell look different but perhaps not in a way that effects how things fit together. 
jamie


----------



## audiophile (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t crankshaft differences? (imaradiostar)*

I was told that they are different but in some instances the difference does not matter. In my case I am using an auto crank on a manual tranny and was told it will be fine. But if I remember right there was an issue I read about using an auto tranny on a manual crank. I'm by far positive, but perhaps you should keep researching before bolting this up. Just a heads up


----------



## vwjunkie68 (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t crankshaft differences? (audiophile)*

Better look closely,







I know on the AWM engine the auto crank will need a sleeve for the pilot bearing, I had to make one. Easy to do if you have access to a lathe. If you are going to use the manual crank in the auto car, be sure your converter will go all hte way in, the depth is different for the two cranks.
Doug 


_Modified by vwjunkie68 at 5:17 PM 3-4-2006_


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: 1.8t crankshaft differences? (imaradiostar)*

you can use the crank from the auto in a manual but you have to mod the manual crank to work in a auto
Auto crank








manual crank








I have a Auto crankshaft for sale if you are interested

Please note that these are not my pics


----------



## audiophile (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t crankshaft differences? (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_

Please note that these are not my pics

Yes. The top one is my pic from when I was asking similar questions! Woo hoo!


----------



## imaradiostar (May 4, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t crankshaft differences? (vwjunkie68)*

For the record- head to put the auto crank in the manual trans to make it work! The torque converter wouldn't clear the manual trans crankshaft.
Thanks Art, Doug others...the customer's A4 is back on the road now.
jamie


----------



## cobracop (Nov 11, 2012)

audiophile said:


> I was told that they are different but in some instances the difference does not matter. In my case I am using an auto crank on a manual tranny and was told it will be fine. But if I remember right there was an issue I read about using an auto tranny on a manual crank. I'm by far positive, but perhaps you should keep researching before bolting this up. Just a heads up


so is this the correct way to swap these? if you have an auto trans, you have to have an auto crank for it, manual WILL NOT WORK????


----------

